
Maybe the Cookies API should not exist - kristianp
http://tech.noredink.com/post/147676730053/maybe-the-cookies-api-should-not-exist
======
di4na
Hey when i say Web tech makes no sense for me coming from embedded, i mean
it...

Another point that show how contrived loops you have to do to go around
stateless server apps...

